# Favorite Bass Fly.



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

If you Could only use one fly for Big Mouth's for an entire year, what pattern/size would you throw..

Background: Most of my Bassin' experience was targeting Peacocks in S. Florida, I threw a green and white deceiver with some crystal flash and flake sticker eyes. It sunk slowly and road hook point down, it was killer down there, haven't tried it up here because for some reason I really want some topwater action but at the same time I'd like to be able to get 'em when they're not smackin' on top... 

Reason for post: I was playing with a foam popper earlier today and was getting nailed by bluegills, landed the few that took it, another 20 smacked it but didn't take. I did not see a single LM bass bed near the shore nor did one strike my wobbler/popper, but a buddy claims to do well at the ponds I was working.. So any suggestions for my quick get away fish from land before work bassin' would be appreciated.. THANKS!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

For me its a deer hair slider on a #1 or 1/0 hook. I've caught my biggest bass by far on sliders. These are older pic's but they are the same basic pattern I've used for many years in both fresh and saltwater, where snook, tarpon, trout, red's and jack's will kill them as well.











































even a fat bluegill will smash these big ole' bugs at times.











I like the sliders in cork too:









I suspect if I fished large deceiver/streamer type flies as much as I have the deer hair bugs I may have done just as well, but for me bass fishing = topwater.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

couldn't choose one...but could two....

tokyo spider and stealth bomber

deerfly...dig the slider...just suck at tying the spun deer hair...trying my hand lately at shaping balsa and foam with a dremel


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been studying the deer hair spinning, looks like a pain. I think I'm going to try tying up a couple of those stealth bombers this weekend. (if my water pump doesn't come in...)


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

+1 on the deer hair sliders. Its my 'go to' bass fly. Also caught a lot of LM on 2-3'' EP style flies with #4 or #6 hooks. Rub some flotant into them. They float at rest and dart and dive when stripped with a gurgle sound.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Chartreuse and white, or brown and white clousers

See? It has a hook...


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Holy SHH! Wait, no, Brett posted it, but who knows if it was he who caught that bass...Using a hook, and a on fly no less.

Spinning Deer hair is not so hard, just takes more practice than many are willing to put in.. Funny thing about Deer hair flies is that you don't have to worry about color if you don't want to, make it all white and then grab a magic marker and bring it to life.

I've got a slider or two somewhere, will probably try the evening bite in the next two days. Thanks all!


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

GG...totally agree...it takes a lot more time (than I have) to put in...I really admire some of the tiers out there that do work in spun deer hair...they make some awesome creations...

With the kids at my feet...I tend to make it quick, simple, and effective. 

I've actually found myself working more with foam in the past few years. Some people hate it...I totally dig it. easy to work with and effective material.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

#1 without question: http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/fly-fishing/white-eyed-rabbit-zonker.html

#2 A white foam popper. The only reason you didn't get a bass striking with that popper is that the bass I've seen so far this year have all been deep, or at least near the bottom, on beds, etc. They just aren't taking at the surface yet.

Caught on #1


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd have to go with a 3" or 4" purple rabbit strip. Tie it on a long shank hook wrapped with wire so it will get down. This mama liked it:


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

FYi - The topwater bass bite is starting to happen, so keep trying those foam poppers. The larger fish are still leery, but I had 6 or 7 little guys willling to play today.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i must say i'm rather impressed by all the nice bass you guys are taking on fly, thats surely got to be a lot of fun


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

I like a sneaky pete with a lot of leg when they'll hit on top. Slow sinking rabbit strip worm when they're not on top.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Hands down, the Dahlberg Diver in white or vaiations of white. From 10 inchers to 11lbs, it has served me well and takes it's share of reds and trout too!

Good fishing!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For those that have trouble spinning deer hair try the slider with a cork or foam head... Here's a little saltwater popper that I tie a lot of, called a Speedbug (cause it's very quick to tie...). The heads are available, pre-shaped and slotted at most shops that carry tying materials. This one is soft foam from Wapsi (Rainy's also has a pretty complete line of soft foam heads). 









Now for the fun part... Take that foam head and turn it around to make a slider head. With the hook in the vise, tie a single layer of thread where you want to attach the head. Once that's done, remove the hook from the vise, place the head where you want it and lightly, lay just enough super glue to wet the thread, then squeeze the foam head until the slot is closed and hold it there for about 20 seconds. It will quickly set up and be ready to tie wth... make sure there's no extra super glue on the head itself or you'll have it stuck to you as well as the hook... When the head is properly set, tie up any tail you wish (add any flash as well), but not too long - the longer the tail, the more it will tend to foul.... With the tail in place a quick collar of saddle hackle up to the head and you have a usable slider that will hold up pretty well...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> For those that have trouble spinning deer hair try the slider with a cork or foam head...


Nice quick and easy recipe! 

It's funny, I've been tying the same thing except with the hard foam heads instead of soft (_I don't like how the soft foam absorbs water and loses bouyancy_). Another difference is that I like to tie up everything first, before gluing the head on. To each his own, eh? ;D


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

These particular heads don't absorb water at all.... and they're durable enough to survive several small tarpon before coming un-done.


----------



## siegelreptiles (Feb 19, 2007)

caught 11 bass last night. 8 small--2 probably 2lbs one probably 4lbs all on an everglades gurgler--bass love that fly


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Found this guy two hours ago. Two of his cousins smacked a spun deer hair minnow, but one spit, and I missed the set on the first. Fly is a sparsely tied EP Minnow, obviously.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

This morning two Bass of similar size to the above pictured chomped on a sparsely tied tan/chartreuse Tarpon Toad.


----------

